# Dividing a 20 long without draining the tank/silicone - help?



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I want to divide my 20L but the resources are all telling me I need to drain the tank so I can silicon the dividers in. For the silicon to cure it needs to be completely dry, yes? :/

Am I going to lose my cycle if I drain the tank? It's currently stocked with a school of rasboras, and several snails... Params are 0/0/40. 

I hear of others using crafts mesh. That's fine, but how do I get it to stay in place?


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think you have to drain and silicone, losing the cycle......


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

There's a couple things you can do. Get a good size Rubbermaid tub, toss the fish in after filling, run the filter, heater, and whatever else the tank has in there while you wait for the silicone to dry. I usually end up dividing angels, egg crate cut slightly larger & wedged in holds up well, no silicone needed. I imagine you could zip tie some craft mesh to that for smaller fish.

Your filter media cycles, the tank is just a glass box.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have used the craft mesh to divide tanks and while it does work I don't like it. The gravel will hold the bottom of the sheets. The top can be held in place a few ways. I have used paper clips straighten them out and hang them on over the top of the tank or you can cut a 1/2" PVC pipe the length of the tank and cut a small slit in the pipe to insert the mesh. The pipe will be held in the tank by the top trim. 

If you break down the tank you will lose the cycle but if you do a temporary home like Tolak said you could save it and move everything back when your done. It's not a guarantee but its pretty close and would be the way I would do it.


----------

